

PayPal's Incentive Problem - ajaymehta
http://stratechery.com/2014/paypals-incentive-problem/

======
aspir
I think the author made the core point in a footnote: "2\. Thus the
acquisition of Braintree"

PayPal (though newly independent) is such a behemoth that no amount of product
rearchitecture or rebranding is going to "beat" Stripe. But, it may be able to
happen with Braintree, and since PayPal = Braintree from a business
perspective PayPal's fine with that.

